
Ask HN: Where do I go to learn Modern PHP? - mikeschmatz
There is Modern Java, Modern C, and Modern JavaScript. Is there Modern PHP? Or, I should just learn some other language instead…
======
cholmon
[http://www.phptherightway.com](http://www.phptherightway.com)

------
smt88
Whether you should learn another language really depends on what you want to
do. Do you want to be a better programmer and gain a better understanding of
how to write maintainable code? Definitely learn a new language! I've really
enjoyed working with TypeScript, which is the only language with good static
typing that also has a large, widespread community (via JavaScript).

